# has her stomach dropped?



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

My goat is supposedly due potentially in the next two weeks. We are only guessing. I was wondering how can you tell if her stomach has dropped?  The top two pics were taken tonight and the bottom one was two days ago.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2017)

have her sides towards her tail end always show a hallow area?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> have her sides towards her tail end always show a hallow area?


No that's new as of the past two days the bottom pic is her two days ago. That's why I was wondering :/


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2017)

It's possible, how does her udder look-is it starting to fill-some will have udder development before they kid and others will wait till they kid....

@OneFineAcre @Ferguson K @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> It's possible, how does her udder look-is it starting to fill-some will have udder development before they kid and others will wait till they kid....
> 
> @OneFineAcre @Ferguson K @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


This is her first baby, I've been told that it doesn't always fill in until the day of.. is that true? Her teats are lower than they used to be according to my dad's opinion so it could be possible that it is starting to develop...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

Post a pic of her udder
I've never had one personally with no udder 2 weeks before kidding


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

Do you know what breed of goat?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Post a pic of her udder
> I've never had one personally with no udder 2 weeks before kidding


It's kind of hard because she still has her winter coat which is extremely thick and long... but I'll try give me a minute :/


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you know what breed of goat?


She's a sannan neubian cross and maybe a little of something else in there but that's what we were told when we accidentally bought her (long story )


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> She's a sannan neubian cross and maybe a little of something else in there but that's what we were told when we accidentally bought her (long story )



I can see Saanen/Nubian


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I can see Saanen/Nubian


Sorry not the best photos... she really can be stubborn XD she doesn't like being woken up
I couldn't get her to stand ... lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2017)

It doesn't appear her udder is well developed.
Again on occasion a goat may not but that is unusual.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> It doesn't appear her udder is well developed.
> Again on occasion a goat may not but that is unusual.


Is that possibly a problem???? I'm worried.... been trying to do as much research as I can and asking people around who have goats ....it could be possible that she is more than two weeks till she was due... it's honestly just an estimate :/


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've heard of first fresheners not developing an udder until they are just about to kid. It does happen, although it isn't common.

She is so pretty!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

I would think it is more than 2 weeks
Particularly a Samnen/Nubian
You need to watch how her udder develops

I took this
Pic a day before this doe kidded
But she had almost this much udder 2 weeks before
I've got another due Feb 7th who has this much
I just went out to try to get a pic but she's laying down
They are  first  time moms


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I've heard of first fresheners not developing an udder until they are just about to kid. It does happen, although it isn't common.
> 
> She is so pretty!


Thanks, she is cuddly too! She loves people, we joke that she thinks she is one XD


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

I had to edit
They are first time moms


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would think it is more than 2 weeks
> Particularly a Samnen/Nubian
> You need to watch how her udder develops
> 
> ...


Ya it could be possible, to be honest we don't know the exact day she was bred but it's was only a little while after we got our Billy we know it for a fact and it's almost five monthes.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't think she is due in 2 weeks
But maybe she is
Just watch her udder


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> Thanks, she is cuddly too! She loves people, we joke that she thinks she is one XD



Our bottle-baby Nubian doeling (now 7-months-old) is like that.  She's very sweet. Was your doe bottle-fed?

You may have said this before, but what breed of buck is she bred to?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

Did you see her get bred?
If you did what was the date?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Our bottle-baby Nubian doeling (now 7-months-old) is like that.  She's very sweet. Was your doe bottle-fed?
> 
> You may have said this before, but what breed of buck is she bred to?


She was bottle fed. I guess you can say my dad "saved her" from an auction where she had been sold without being weaned yet she was very small and weak :'( she has been completely 100% raised by my family bottle fed and all. And she was bred to this guy my dad thinks he's a Norwegian dwarf


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2017)

From the looks of that udder I would guess at least another month.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

I


newton the goat said:


> View attachment 26948
> She was bottle fed. I guess you can say my dad "saved her" from an auction where she had been sold without being weaned yet she was very small and weak :'( she has been completely 100% raised by my family bottle fed and all. And she was bred to this guy my dad thinks he's a Norwegian dwarf



I think you mean Nigerian Dwarf
But he"s a handsome fellow Nigerian or Norwegian


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

We got him early November and she was bred within a week. We had someone come check her out.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I
> 
> 
> I think you mean Nigerian Dwarf
> But he"s a handsome fellow Nigerian or Norwegian


Ya that's exactly what I meant XD thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

newton the goat said:


> We got him early November and she was bred within a week. We had someone come check her out.



What was the exact date she was bred?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> What was the exact date she was bred?


I just asked my dad he knows more than I do.... I mean he at least has a better idea than I do


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

If she was bred in mid-November - she's got a way to go.  Gestation for goats is (roughly) 145-155 days.  I wouldn't be looking for kids until April.  If you have a date to go by you can check on this gestation calendar.

http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php

Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> If she was bred in mid-November - she's got a way to go.  Gestation for goats is (roughly) 145-155 days.  I wouldn't be looking for kids until April.  If you have a date to go by you can check on this gestation calendar.
> 
> http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php
> 
> Good luck!



X2 
If she was bred in mid Nov she
Isn't even close to being due


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Scratch that we got out billy mid September around to 20th according to my dad


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 23, 2017)

She's still not due in 2 weeks


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> She's still not due in 2 weeks


Ya sorry...... my miscalculation big time....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

If she was bred on September 25th, you're looking at 3rd week of February.  So, approximately another month - IF she 'took' the first week the buck was there.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> If she was bred on September 25th, you're looking at 3rd week of February.  So, approximately another month - IF she 'took' the first week the buck was there.


We know for a fact she took the buck in the first week.... she went into her heat cycle literally a day after we got him. Sorry for over reacting and underestimating the time... I'm not used to having a pregnant goat and am nervous I'll do something wrong...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

Even if she accepted the buck it doesn't necessarily mean that she got pregnant on that breeding.  Did you see any other breedings after that time?


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok I'm a lot more calm to know that I was wrong, thanks guys sorry for the trouble. Any advice I can use to make sure everything goes well the next 3 weeks?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2017)

no trouble, keep asking questions, everyone is great about giving a helping hand!  Do you have a kidding kit put together yet?  There is some great threads on here that gives recommendations of what items to have on hand- you can do a search and read what those say.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Even if she accepted the buck it doesn't necessarily mean that she got pregnant on that breeding.  Did you see any other breedings after that time?


We only have her and the buck we only have have a l hobby farm at this moment we had a friend who breeds goats come over and check her out soon after.. we could be wrong though and it might have been a bit later but we started noticing her giant weight soon after at a steady pace( not sure if that's a sure sign or not)


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup... relax first and foremost, then spend some time in the forums here and read, read, read... and when you need to, ask questions. You'll be fine!


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> no trouble, keep asking questions, everyone is great about giving a helping hand!  Do you have a kidding kit put together yet?  There is some great threads on here that gives recommendations of what items to have on hand- you can do a search and read what those say.


I am steadily building up a kit. Ya I've read a few of them!they have given great advice on what to have on hand.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 23, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Yup... relax first and foremost, then spend some time in the forums here and read, read, read... and when you need to, ask questions. You'll be fine!


Thanks that is a good idea and what I've been trying to do ( when I'm not doing school work)


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm dropping in to say you've already been given great advice. 

If you got him in September, you've got plenty of time to get your kit together. Good luck !  Can't wait to see the kids when they arrive.


----------



## newton the goat (Jan 24, 2017)

Ferguson K said:


> I'm dropping in to say you've already been given great advice.
> 
> If you got him in September, you've got plenty of time to get your kit together. Good luck !  Can't wait to see the kids when they arrive.


I'll make sure to post a pic


----------

